# Corn Cut ?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Many of you have been pheasant and deer hunting across SE ND. Has most of the corn been combined in this part of the state ?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I just made a trip through the area, and I would say that almost all of the corn is down(at least in the areas I drove through). There was an occasional standing field, but I could probably count them all on one hand.


----------

